# rhom



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i had one person say they wernt sure its a rhom. but im possitive. maby im wrong? i dont think so what u think


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

100% rhom

if i had to take a guess at the collectionpoint id be tempted to say venezuela. from the vinny rhoms i have seen this one looks just like them. its a young specimen by the looks of it between 5-7 inches MAX

nice pics also btw. make it easier for identifying


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks man. this fish is also very stressed out from bein chased with the net


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

lol just wait till he has been in captivity for a few years. my new rhom withen like 1 min of being in the tank he already is stubborn. i literally HIT HIM IN THE HEAD lol trying to make him move and he doesn;t eventually he just gets mad and attacks the net and puts holes in it. he isn;t scared of nothing. i need a name for him, hes so stubborn i thought i was bad


----------



## Mick (Nov 24, 2005)

He`s the same as my from Rio Tocantins.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

my guess is rhom too.
Obviously sanchezi crossed my mind too ,but I don't well pronounced scutes and the overall body shape looks really like a rhom

so I go from Rhombeus too
greetz


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rhombeus.


----------

